# '99 Sentra Shifter



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

Do any of you guys know where I could get a shift boot ring from a '95-'99 Sentra or 200SX SE or GLE? That part that snaps into the center console? I have an '99 Sentra XE and I need the ring that accepts a leather shift boot (it's not the same as in the SE).

THX,
Judge


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Dealership, wrecking yard, car-parts.com

Just a few ideas...


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

Dealer says the entire console is one part and they don't even sell it. Wrecking yards I went to don't have any and car-parts.com has a few dealers selling, but for like 50$+

Can anyone help?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.feltonautoparts.com/


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

1CLNB14: sent request by email.

If any of you guys have the part or know where to get it, post, email or pm me please!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope they get back to you. 
They have always treated me well.


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

1CLNB14: Yes, but I'm in Canada... they think we're slow or something, hehehe


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL!! that's funny....

I think it's because you say "zed" instead of "z" LOL!!


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

haha, maybe. I've got to admit, I never saw myself driving a 300"zed"x!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

So... I have to ask...

How do you say ZZ Top? Zed Zed Top?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, When I got my leather boot. I couldnt find the part, tried to get it from the dealership, they wouldnt do it. like you said they sell it as one peice. What I did was sew a peice of velco (sp?) to the very bottom of the boot (a part you wont see) then the other peice of the velco I glued inside the stock boot holder thingy. SO now its held in place by velco which you cant see and it looks great.


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

I tried tying it like that... not really a problem, like you say. I used metal clips and not velcro, but anyway you do it is fine. What I don't like is that the stock ring doesn't fit right when you take off the rubber boot (it leaves gaps on the sides). The SE one is thicker because of a sort of plastic coating like on the dash.

Basically I don't like the finish of the ring for the rubber boot.


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

oh and Samo: I'm affraid we do say "Zed Zed Top". Actually, we really like to avoid even saying it at all!

Canada sucks, but we've got free healthcare and we're not at war!!!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea I didnt have a ring in my rubber boot. what a peice of crap that thing is. I just kinda folded the leather inward at the top , it acutally looks like I have a ring so its all good. It just doesnt stay all the way up. but when i cut the shifter a bit and throw on the other shift knob it will be fine.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

JudgeTredd77 said:


> *oh and Samo: I'm affraid we do say "Zed Zed Top". Actually, we really like to avoid even saying it at all!
> 
> Canada sucks, but we've got free healthcare and we're not at war!!! *


Zed Zed Top... bwahahahaha  - that's too awesome 

Yeah, Canada sucks and America is a right-wing shithole. Meh.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Why does Canada call ham Bacon?? ZED ZED Top LMAO


----------

